# Jericho 941 failing to extract



## Kandrews12 (Sep 28, 2014)

This is occurring about once every run through a 16 round magazine. The image included represents every jam, it's never any different. Any ideas about what might be causing this? It occurs with several brands of ammo and i clean \lubricate my guns religiously


----------



## Kandrews12 (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Do you have any new mags?

A new recoil spring? Have you tried that? Is it an old gun or new?

Has anyone else shot it. It is possible to limp writs a semi auto and it will not function...


----------



## Kandrews12 (Sep 28, 2014)

A new magazine might be a good thing to try. I bought the gun about a year and a half ago used. I'd say that it was made around 2008. No One has borrowed the gun, and I doubt that I'm limp wristing it because I don't have this problem when I shoot other guns and it fails in the same way when friends shoot it


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Along with the very good advice above, and your title suggests, I'd likewise consider a possible replacement of the extractor and spring, a cleaning of the extractor channel or at least a close inspection.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

If that's what actually happens and you pulled the slide back to show it, it's an inertia feed, but....

Is there a pattern to an exact round in the mag it happens and only one mag?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yea, I thought of the extractor too. But, before you start punching roll pins and ordering parts - I'd try the recoil spring and magazine first


----------



## Kandrews12 (Sep 28, 2014)

rex said:


> If that's what actually happens and you pulled the slide back to show it, it's an inertia feed, but....
> 
> Is there a pattern to an exact round in the mag it happens and only one mag?


I haven't noticed a pattern in jam timing, and actually I'm not holding the slide back at all in this picture.
it jams that way


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

As mentioned, in order, make sure the pistol is cleaned and lubed, change the recoil spring(wolff if they make em for the pistol), change magazine spring(s), and if that doesn't do the trick I'd change the extractor and spring. 

Of course, you would want to verify whether or not this happens with all your magazines(could solely be a magazine issue). Your pistol is not even allowing the chambered and fired round to extract into a stove pipe which seems EXACTLY like what you'd get when the (extractor spring) on a baby eagle/witness/CZ goes bad.

If one does not clean out the extractor channel and it becomes gunked up, or if the extractor is chipped or broken, eventually it will lead to failures to extract. If it's a new pistol there may be packing oil, or grease in the extractor channel which needs to be cleaned out with Hoppes #9 or the like and then lightly lubed with a gun oil of your choice.

I imagine this pistol was shipped from Israel and could very well have grease or packing oil gummed up in the extractor channel. You didn't mention whether or not this is a recent onset or if it's been doing this from the get go?


----------

